# Pawn shop find



## Tom O (Sep 6, 2021)

Every 2 or 3 weeks I look in the pawn shops today I found this bore gauge it’s missing a couple but I think it’s worth it.


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 7, 2021)

wow wow (envy)  -- Fantastic find


----------

